# Monroe, Washinton Sky Valley club schedule for 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For you folks in the Pacific Northwest, here is an active tractor club with events through out the summer. Here is a link:

http://www.skyvalleyantiquetractor.com/


----------

